# J.A. Adande: The Joys of Watching Chris Paul



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- Two great things about covering this Lakers-Hornets series: eating that New Orleans cuisine and watching Chris Paul up close.
> 
> Paul is my favorite player in the league today. Maybe it's because he is one of the few NBA stars that I don't have to tilt my head skyward and extend my digital recorder like the Statue of Liberty's torch to interview. More likely it's because of the way he plays the game, always looking to get his teammates involved whether he's passing to an All-Star like David West or a reserve like DJ Mbenga.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2011/columns/story?columnist=adande_ja&page=chrispaul-110424


----------

